
BeepBox – open-source static app for sketching and sharing instrumental melodies - anderspitman
https://beepbox.co/#8n31sbk0l00e07t2mm0a7g0fj07i0r1o3210T1v1L4u71q1d1f7y4z1C1c0A1F9B4V1Q1003Pdb95E019bT1v1L4u70q1d1f7y1z1C1c0A1F9B2V1Q1000Pdc74E018bT1v2L4u73q1d1f6y2z1C1c0A3F0B2V1Q5d01Pc52cE0926T4v0L4uf0q1z6666ji8k8k3jSBKSJJAArriiiiii07JCABrzrrrrrrr00YrkqHrsrrrrjr005zrAqzrjzrrqr1jRjrqGGrrzsrsA099ijrABJJJIAzrrtirqrqjqixzsrAjrqjiqaqqysttAJqjikikrizrHtBJJAzArzrIsRCITKSS099ijrAJS____Qg99habbCAYrDzh00b4h4z8M00000h4icz0000014h8Oc000004h4y8w00000p23pFE_Gaqq8wFExGq8qCGCHjgCLOb9EMxOqbGrGqqILmPn-xFE-WYUbbHpE_wIH23ITaGQ44LjhYAs0nO97khR4tlh7bW2-ELGbWieEzEBXd7Nxvk8nS1BZu4tISrm62CzUEduywRWa2-Ph_jj9vjdcBZcQOnQPj9vHCCi-CqpbWpFALFCCiY5d6tgPhCYhFEPaaGyeH8EzHL9OXFDBk77Qk77w0
======
anderspitman
I thought this was particularly cool because it stores all the state,
including the song you're working on, in the URL.

Source:
[https://github.com/johnnesky/beepbox](https://github.com/johnnesky/beepbox)

